

Stack Overflow calculates entropy of a thread as a signifier of low quality. - powertower
http://codereview.stackexchange.com/questions/868/calculating-entropy-of-a-string

======
Revisor
As an admin of a largish forum I find these attempts to sort people and their
output algorithmically very interesting.

Could low entropy of a string be reasonably substituted by a short length as a
symptom of low quality?

What mathematical property of a text could signify _high-quality_ posts?

------
wmf
I think Slashdot has been using gzip to detect spam for a while — anything
that's too highly compressible or completely incompressible isn't English
text.

